# Clicking Hocks



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

My 6yo Tennessee Walker, who appears sound in every way (runs around the pasture/arena without problems, and is sound under saddle), has some pretty loud clicking in his hock area when he bends and straightens his hind legs, and you can see it popping/clicking into place. I've owned him since he was 4months old and this has never happened before.

I've done a little bit of online research but haven't been able to come up with much re: clicking hocks. Like I said, he's completely sound other than the noise, and is getting checked out by my vet when I get shots done in a few weeks. 

I am very open to suggestions for supplements that might help his problem; he is currently not getting any.

Here are my questions:
How might this have happened?
Will it limit him in any way, or cause him to get arthritis quicker? He's sound right now, but it just started.
Will his hocks ever be 'normal' again?
What is the clicking/popping sound?
How bad is it that his hocks are clicking?

I'm a worried 'Mommy'. :-(


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would get a vet ... 

But someone more educated will probably roll along and say it's not neccasary, and what to do  I would vet him though. Have you tried Joint Supplements?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am getting him vetted when I get shots done, so that I don't have to pay an expensive farm call in the same week.

I have used Horse Health Joint Combo, but that was last year and only for a few months. Haven't had the extra money lately to buy anymore.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky's joints (hocks, knees, fetlocks) would do this often when I was working with her. It happened more so in the cold or days when she was a little stiff. I just took extra care to stretch her out as much as I could if I heard it.
BO/owner said it was because she was half Morgan, but I can't help but think that was a slightly..ridiculous statement, lol. I just blew it off and didn't worry about it after talking to her about it a few times because she was never lame and the clicking generally disappeared after some good stretches and some warming up.

I, praonally, would have the vet take a look as well. Hope it's nothing to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I had just taken him out of the stall and started grooming him when I moved him over and heard it. It made me cringe; compare to nails on a chalk board and you'll understand how I felt. :lol: I'll see if stretching him out, and warming him up for a while makes it stop/lessen.. just have to wait for this dreadful rain to stop. :-(

That does sound a bit ridiculous, since all the horses online that I've read about have been a wide variety, and not one was a Morgan. :mrgreen: I hope its not a Morgan thing though, I don't think I could deal with two horses with clicking hocks (I have a Morab mare).

I am if you read the original post, and the one above yours.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We have an Arab cross gelding that we "rescued" a couple of years ago. He was VERY clicky when he walked. I was afraid that it would turn into a soundness issue, but he doesn't do it anymore. Vet says he's fine.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you recently changed farriers? Anything different being done regarding trimming his hinds? Check that he is landing heel first when he walks. Any inbalance at the hoof level can translate up into the legs.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Have you recently changed farriers? Anything different being done regarding trimming his hinds? Check that he is landing heel first when he walks. Any inbalance at the hoof level can translate up into the legs.


Last month, but wouldn't it have shown up sooner?


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Is it absolutely his hocks clicking, or is it possible that it's his stifles? See if you can recreate it - have him stand tied at the hitching post or have someone hold him for you and pick his leg up, bring his hoof up towards his belly, as though he were hicking a fly on his stomach. Does it click? Put his leg back down and grab him by the tail (this sounds awful, I know) and pull him towards you. What you're trying to do is keep is feet in the same place but shift his weight. See if you hear the click then, and watch his stifle as you do it. Do you see it "pop"? Try the same thing on the other side. Hock and stifle problems can be tricky, because they present similarly and a lot of times what you think is a stifle problem is really a hock problem, and vice versa. He may have mild intermittant upward fixation of the patella. If that's the case, trotting and lots of it will be of benefit. Especially on hills and/or over ground poles. Building up the muscles tightens the ligament that holds the patella, and prevents it from "sliding" out of place. I would still have a vet check to be sure, but this is just something you can do in the mean time to help you find out whether it is indeed the hock. Hope this helps!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

ohfroggit said:


> Is it absolutely his hocks clicking, or is it possible that it's his stifles? See if you can recreate it - have him stand tied at the hitching post or have someone hold him for you and pick his leg up, bring his hoof up towards his belly, as though he were hicking a fly on his stomach. Does it click? Put his leg back down and grab him by the tail (this sounds awful, I know) and pull him towards you. What you're trying to do is keep is feet in the same place but shift his weight. See if you hear the click then, and watch his stifle as you do it. Do you see it "pop"? Try the same thing on the other side. Hock and stifle problems can be tricky, because they present similarly and a lot of times what you think is a stifle problem is really a hock problem, and vice versa. He may have mild intermittant upward fixation of the patella. If that's the case, trotting and lots of it will be of benefit. Especially on hills and/or over ground poles. Building up the muscles tightens the ligament that holds the patella, and prevents it from "sliding" out of place. I would still have a vet check to be sure, but this is just something you can do in the mean time to help you find out whether it is indeed the hock. Hope this helps!


He only does it when his feet are moving, so I'm guessing it is his hocks? 

I'll try and get a video of it today, the only problem I don't know if my camera does sound also. At least you'll be able to see what I'm talking about when I say it "pops".


----------

